# Titanium Silver vs Silver Gray



## r2saint (Feb 3, 2003)

Yes T. Silver is the "me to" category award winner, but I am wondering if it will hold its own in a taste test. Silver gray may require a little imagination.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re:Silver Gray*

I think silver gray is gonna look like sterling gray like the 5, 7, and Z4. That's my best speculation.

Personally, T. Silver is to this decade as dark green was to the 90's and gold metallic's to the 80's.. Progressively, ppl are moving toward grays other than silver and shades of blue. Here in Atlanta and most other Metro areas I've been to, light silver like t.Silver is everywhere. It's kinda beginning to get a little monotonous.


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Re:Silver Gray*



adrian/chrisbmw said:


> *I think silver gray is gonna look like sterling gray like the 5, 7, and Z4. That's my best speculation.
> 
> Personally, T. Silver is to this decade as dark green was to the 90's and gold metallic's to the 80's.. Progressively, ppl are moving toward grays other than silver and shades of blue. Here in Atlanta and most other Metro areas I've been to, light silver like t.Silver is everywhere. It's kinda beginning to get a little monotonous. *


I agree, that is why I decided to go with the exclusive Imola red on my 330i ZHP instead of Silver Gray.  I am yet to see ONE red four door E46 in all of New England. Nevermind that they wont be Imola red, but rather Electric red.


----------



## skyehill (Feb 19, 2003)

I park next to an imola red II M3 every morning. Not my cup of tea at all, but it's definitely a sharp lookin' ride. I love the sound of his engine when it starts up too (my 330i ain't too shabby either, but it's no M3). 

If I was ever forced to go with a red, I'd say imola II is the best of the bunch of I've seen on E46s. It's got a nice dark hue to it.

Anyway, enjoy the wait for your car.


----------



## danpop (Feb 19, 2002)

I have Ti Silver and love it. Despite what everybody else claims, in my area, Black is the most common color on 3er. My girlfriend has a silver Mini and I have a feeling that the new Silver Gray will look a lot like it which honestly I don't like it; Ti Silver looks way better. When in 3-4 years I buy my next car (it will be a M3 :thumbup: ) I hope they'll bring Ti Silver back.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Ti. Silver is so Y2K. I'm over it! Majority of every highline car I see on the road is silver, including mine.


----------



## Wah (Feb 9, 2003)

danpop said:


> *I have Ti Silver and love it. Despite what everybody else claims, in my area, Black is the most common color on 3er. My girlfriend has a silver Mini and I have a feeling that the new Silver Gray will look a lot like it which honestly I don't like it; Ti Silver looks way better. When in 3-4 years I buy my next car (it will be a M3 :thumbup: ) I hope they'll bring Ti Silver back. *


Ti silver is not gone...


----------



## TomwannaBMW (Feb 1, 2003)

I came down to those two choices for my 2004 330Ci order as well. 

I have always loved silver and my first car was a silver 1982 Pontiac V8 4-speed manual Trans Am with maroon cloth seats and a T-top. :bigpimp: 

But when it came down to which color I wanted on the new ride, I decided to roll the dice a little and go with silver gray with the gray leather. The pics I have seen look awesome, but I know it might look a little different in person. 


Hopefully it will look as good as I think it will, but at the very least it will be unique.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

TiAg sucks, don't get it.


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

Silver Gray ... yuck. Please DO NOT get silver gray. : puke: 

:angel:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Titanium Silver, Silver Gray and any other variation of Silver is the favorite color of middle class America. 

Boring.


----------



## 3or5er (Nov 26, 2002)

cruztopless said:


> *Silver Gray ... yuck. Please DO NOT get silver gray. : puke:
> 
> :angel: *


Me 2


----------

